# found this while digging..trying to find out info on it...



## robynpringle (Jun 28, 2015)

I cant find out anything and dont know who to ask I am a big collector for bottles and in my area of Fremont county Colorado i have many places to do that. but i found this and didnt even realize what it really was until a few days later i just keep anything that looks interesting.   if anyone can tell me anything about it i would be very much appreciative of that. I also have a few bottles I can find nothing on one of them is embossed and it says bachelors better beverages i have looked online and books cant find it so any info on that would n


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 22, 2015)

Well it looks good.  I assume it has something embossed on it - ?  There isn't enough information for us to help you.  RED M.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 23, 2015)

We'll likely need more-clear images and a better description of it. I see a very confusing object that is difficult to make sense of. Very late, but... Welcome to the forum.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 24, 2015)

My first thought was "How the heck did Roman glass get to Colorado?!" but upon looking closer I'm pretty sure it's a broken decorative decanter with some of the heaviest mineralization I've ever seen.


----------

